# Bootproblem Field-PG



## suppen_sau (9 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem mit einem Field-PG:
Nachdem das ls120-Laufwerk entfernt wurde (defekt), wird im Bios das DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr erkannt. Im Windows ist es nacher aber vorhanden und funktioniert. Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr vom DVD-Laufwerk Booten kann.


----------



## gravieren (9 März 2008)

Hi

Das LS120 (Laufwerk a : im BIOS deaktivieren).

Anschliessend BOOT-Reihenfolge ändern.

Das LS120 ganz an das Ende setzen.


Grundsätzlich Frage:
Bootest du immer vom  DVD-Laufwerk?
Hast du KEINE Festplatte  ?


----------



## suppen_sau (10 März 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Aber bei einem LS120 Laufwerk ist das 3,5 Diskettenlaufwerk eh schon im Bios abgeschaltet und das ändern der Bootreihenfolge hat auch nichts gebracht. Fakt ist, dass das DVD Laufwerk im Bios nicht mehr erkannt wird.
Das DVD-Laufwerk ist ein Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-C2502. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie es vor dem Defekt des LS120 im Bios erkannt wurde.


Grundsätzliche Antwort:
Ich brauche die Bootfähigkeit, um (z.B. mit Ghost) eine Sicherung der Festplatte zu machen. Und Bart-PE ist da auch ein sehr nützliches Tool um diverse Änderungen zu machen, die man bei einen laufenden Betriebssystem nicht machen kann.


----------



## gravieren (10 März 2008)

Hi

Drücken doch mal die Taste "Esc" beim Boot-Bilschirm.

So kommst du in das "Boot Menu".

Hier kannst du auswählen, wovon du booten willst.


----------



## suppen_sau (10 März 2008)

Hab hab ich auch schon probiert !
Das DVD-Laufwerk wird einfach im Bios nicht erkannt !
Muß das LS-Laufwerk vorhanden sein, damit das DVD-Laufwerk erkannt wird ?
Komisch ist, Wenn das DVD-Laufwerk defekt wäre würde es doch nicht unter Windows funktionieren?


----------



## gravieren (11 März 2008)

Hi

Möglicherweise dauert die Erkennung, aufgrund des fehlenden Laufwerks länger.

Das BIOS erkennt es daher nicht so schnell.


TIP:  Stelle im BIOS  das DVD-LW auf DVD und NICHT auf AUTO-Erkennung.

Möglicherweise hilft es.


----------



## gravieren (11 März 2008)

Hi




Hardwarelösungsansatz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tuning-Reparatur...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hovonlo (11 März 2008)

Vielleicht steht ja das DVD-Laufwerk von der Jumperung her auf "Slave". Wenn dann auf dem IDE-Anschluß an dem das DVD-Laufwerk hängt kein Master mehr verfügbar ist, finden viele BIOSse die dennoch angeschlossenen Slaves nicht. Windows nutzt da anscheinend andere Mechanismen oder bohrt etwas tiefer nach und findet dann doch noch das DVD-Laufwerk.

Also: Vielleicht mal das DVD-Laufwerk auf Master umjumpern (wenn's allein am Kabel hängt).
Eventuell handelt es sich aber auch um die Einstellung "CableSelect" - dann hängt die Master-Slave-Auswahl davon ab, an welchem Stecker das Laufwerk am Kabel hängt.


----------



## suppen_sau (11 März 2008)

Die Master, Slave Erkennung geht, soviel ich weiß, über Cabel-Select.
Das Kabel ist ATAPI und hatte das DVD auch schon am anderen Stecker.
Hatte inzwischen aus einen anderen PG ein LS 120 ausprobiert. Brachte auch nichts mehr. Ich glaube inzwischen, dass das DVD-Laufwerk eine 
Macke weg hat. Ich werde mal versuchen ein Firware Update für das Laufwerk zu bekommen und aufspielen


----------

